# can ne 1 figure this out?



## yote_sniper (Mar 27, 2008)

i went huntin this morning..and walking to my blind i spot 4 toms in the bottom of a holler i sneaked to the edge and put my decoy up..and went in to the brush and set up..i watched queitly for bout 20 min as they strutted and fed..i yelped 5 times and they took of into the brush..why is this..


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That is just hunting.

Sometimes it works.....some times it doesnt.

But if I were you I would set up in that same spot but be about 1 hour earlier. They will be back.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I've seen that many times. I usually see it after the birds have been called to a lot (educated). I get around it by using a Gobble call to get them to gobble at me a few times, then hit them with the hen calls. It doesn't always work, but it has worked quite a few times. If that doesn't work, the only thing I know to do is try to set up an ambush.


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

I WOULD SAY THEY ARE EDUCATED BIRDS ALSO- THEY SURE DON'T SEEM TO RESPOND TO CALLS LIKE THEY USE TOO - I DON'T EVEN USE MY DECOYS THAT MUCH ANYMORE- THEY SEEM TO BE WISE TO THEM ALSO.


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

They r both right most the time public land birds wise up to most calling.


----------

